# Do you like Christmas?



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

As title...

Do you like Christmas?

What do you get up to this time of year?

Have you been naughty or nice?

Feel free to post any holiday frivolity in the thread below


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Nah, too much family, and pretending to be excited over shitty presents like socks and deodorant. I crap on your holiday frivolity


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2015)

Used to love it, Growing up it was time off from school, as an adult it meant another excuse for getting hammered, now its just, another day.....


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I used to, but then I used to enjoy life


----------



## glorii26 (Dec 9, 2015)

tathata said:


> As title...
> 
> Do you like Christmas?
> 
> ...


used to, now it's just some lame holiday where everyone gets excited about some relgion i don't even believe in haha..


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

tathata said:


> As title...
> 
> Do you like Christmas?
> 
> ...


I Have Kids, two of them, tiny little ones. They go mental Christmas.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I hate christmas... it's highly triggering.



drew-uk said:


> I Have Kids, two of them, tiny little ones. They go mental Christmas.


Interesting choice of words.. lol

I have 2 children too. They're older now, but yes they used to go mental over christmas too!


----------



## truffle (Dec 8, 2015)

the fantasy was nice as a child, but now no family so I dont enjoy much. Like Jeff says just another one day


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It used to be good, but now...


----------



## leo134 (Oct 26, 2015)

I love Christmas, love to be with my family!


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

leo134 said:


> I love Christmas, love to be with my family!


Finally! I knew there'd be one eventually amongst all you Scrooges


----------



## drearydoor (Jan 22, 2015)

What I enjoy about Christmas now is giving my time to volunteer. I know it sound cheesy, but I've used this as an excuse to spend some time with myself and get to know a complete stranger who's going through illnesses worse than I am. It just feels like I'm making a friend rather than feeling sorry for myself or someone else.

This includes getting out of the house and getting dressed of course. I used to really dread Christmas, but I've decided to turn it around these last 2 years. I'm not sure where my decision came from. I believe it's because I live near a city where the division between rich and poor is very obvious, therefore having non-profit organizations. Of course, personal experiences have shaped my decision making too. And making people happy, even though I am not, makes me feel like I'm contributing to something bigger than myself.


----------



## razel123 (Nov 17, 2015)

A Christmas story for 24 hours. Fa ra ra ra. Ra. Ra ra ra


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Lets get this started with some festive songs.

Definately NSFW:






[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnZ029bxeoI


----------



## hurricane123 (Dec 15, 2015)

I was a fan as a kid but now i like new years more  and honestly I don't think people should use the holidays to give, it should be done year round.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm indifferent towards it. Commercials annoy me more every year, though.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Christmas with DP is like Christmas in prison.


----------



## masoni09 (Dec 20, 2015)

YES


----------

